# Spinner die nicht Spinnen..



## Pedder_1 (16. April 2011)

*Spinner die nicht spinnen* 
Hallo Leute,

bin häufiger mit der Spinnrute unterwegs, oft mit Spinnern. Dabei erlebe ich vieeel zu oft, dass einzelne Spinnerblättchen sich einfach gar nicht drehen wollen, oder nur dann wenn sie Lust haben, sprich sehr unzuverlässig:r Dies betrifft leider auch Markenprodukte.

Kennt jemand einen Trick wie man die Biester zum laufen kriegt

Besten Dank im Voraus,
Pedder


----------



## mxchxhl (16. April 2011)

*AW: Spinner die nicht Spinnen..*

schneller kurbeln!?|kopfkrat

kauf dir anständige spinner...
kann dir nur myranspinner empfehlen, was anderes kommt mir garnicht mehr inne box! gibt kein qualitativ besseren und fängigeren spinner auf dem markt - ist meine meinung!

mfg


----------



## Tradnats (16. April 2011)

*AW: Spinner die nicht Spinnen..*

Heyho,

haha ja das "Problem" mit den sich nicht drehenden Spinner kenne ich auch. Allerdings nur dann nachdem ich schön beherzig anne Brücke oder so geschmissen hab :vik:

Aber jetzt kommts meine größte Forelle habe ich auf einen Spinner gefangen der sich während des einholens nicht 1 mal gedreht hat.

Da hab ich echt gestaunt der Biss kam direkt vor meinen Füßen daher wusste ich das der Spinner sich nicht gedreht hat.

Schau mal ob evt. die Stange des Spinners verbogen ist, dadurch laufen die auch sehr unregelmäßig.

lG #h


----------



## angelpfeife (17. April 2011)

*AW: Spinner die nicht Spinnen..*

Auf Mepps kann man sich immer verlassen. Myran und Vibrax (Blue Fox) sollen auch ganz gut sein. Bei Balzer, Dam und co sieht die Sache leider anders aus|uhoh: 
Probier mal an der Achse und den anderen Metallteilen rumzubiegen. So kann man mit etwas Glück noch einiges Rausholen


----------



## ulf (17. April 2011)

*AW: Spinner die nicht Spinnen..*

Hallo

Das habe ich auch bei Meps ab und zu, insbesondere im Fluß, wo sich die Strömung direkt am Spinner ändert. Da hilft häufig ein kurzer Ruck und schon geht wieder "rund".

Gruß Ulf


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. April 2011)

*AW: Spinner die nicht Spinnen..*

Spinnerblätter sind nun mal keine hochtechnologischen, aquadynamisch optimierten Hightec-Produkte, sondern schlichte Billigmassenware - egal ob die an einem Billig- oder Markenspinner hängen....

Oft ist es dabei so, dass dann das Wasser eben nicht optimal unter das Spinnerblatt kommt, so dass die sich auch bei langsamerem Zug drehen.

Optimieren kann man das aber leicht selber (egal ob bei Billig- ode rMarkenspinnern):
Man muss dazu nur das Spinnerblatt an der Stelle, wo es am Reiter auf der Achse eingehängt ist, mit einer Zange leicht hochbiegen.

Dann kann das Wasser leichter unter das Spinnerblatt strömen, womit man dann bei allen Spinnern ein leichteres andrehen sowie ein drehen bei geringerer Geschwindigkeit erzielen kann.

Wichtig wäre dabei bei Billigspinnern nur das austauschen der oft magelhaften Haken. Da ich das im Normalfall sowieso mache und Drillinge gegen Einzeölhaken austausche, kann ich mir also preiswerte Spinner kaufen, da der zusätzliche Haken/Sprengrng auch bei Markenprodukten anfallen würde und somit keine einseitige Verteuerung gegeben ist (ist ja für mich als sparsamen Schwaben auch nicht unwichtig ;-))).


----------



## west1 (17. April 2011)

*AW: Spinner die nicht Spinnen..*

Und wenn alles bisher genannte nicht hilft, biegst du bei ovalen Blättern nur die untersten 2-3mm des Blattes *leicht* nach außen.


----------



## Pedder_1 (17. April 2011)

*AW: Spinner die nicht Spinnen..*

Muchos gracias, werd ich mal ausprobieren... Habe schon viel an den Blättchen gebogen - bislang ohne Erfolg :-(


----------



## j.Breithardt (17. April 2011)

*AW: Spinner die nicht Spinnen..*

Es ist auch nicht unwichtig, den entsprechenden Spinner
( Weidenblatt oder breites ) am richtigen Gewässer einzu-
setzen.Wenn ich im Stillwasser einen Weidenblattspinner 
zu langsam führe,dann ist nicht der Spinner am Misserfolg
schuld.:m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Franky (26. April 2011)

*AW: Spinner die nicht Spinnen..*

Buona sera... 
Das Problem bei den nicht spinnenden Spinnern liegt häufig nicht am Blatt, sondern am Gelenk...
Gerade die Dinger mit "umgeklappten Unterlegscheiben" (wie ich sie noch an den Meppsen in meiner Kiste habe) bieten an der Achse zu hohen Reibungswiderstand - insbesondere, wenn sich noch "Dreck" (Algen, sonst. Pflanzenreste, Rost (!) einnisten.
Besser sind die Drahtbügelgelenke, wie zum Beispiel die hier:





Umrüsten ist halt blöd - darum bau ich (immer noch) am liebsten selbst...


----------



## chxxstxxxx (26. April 2011)

*AW: Spinner die nicht Spinnen..*

Apropos selber bauen: Weiß jemand wo man online Spinnerblätter in Weidenblattform bestellen kann (am besten in verschiedenen Größen)?

*gnarf* Hat sich erledigt; wenn man zu doof ist "Spinnerblätter" richtig zu schreiben, darf man sich nicht wundern wenn Google nix ausspuckt.


----------



## Bulettenbär (27. April 2011)

*AW: Spinner die nicht Spinnen..*

Bezugs-Seiten rund um den Spinnerbau

www.maro-spinnerbau.de

www.lureparts.nl

www.pear.nl

Darf gerne ergänzt werden. Aber bitte nicht die 100 ebay-Händler weltweit#d


----------

